# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Tantric (Sexual) Meditation Tutorial

## ninja9578

I've gotten quiet a few PMs from people after posting in the "Orgasm by thought" thread that I can willingly orgasm through tantric meditation without a partner or my hands.  I've directed some people to an adult forum, but there are some younger people here that can't go there.

Here is step by step, my tantric meditation routine.  I hope you enjoy it.

I wrote this for men, but it should work for women as well, just replace "PC muscle" with whatever the female orgasm muscle is.  I've searched for the name, but couldn't find it.  It's the muscle that handles the contractions during your orgasm.  

For men:  Your PC muscle is located at the base of your penis directly underneath you.  It's between your testicles and your butt.  It's the same muscle you use to urinate and you'll know it when you contract it.

For women:  Yours is a little higher.  It's located near the front of your vagina near your g-spot.  Again, you'll know it when you compress it.

If you're not sure, give yourself an orgasm by hand (or spouse) and take note of which muscles are contracting.

*Step 1:*  Lock myself in my room and take off all of my clothes, turn out the lights.  Mute your computer so a random IM doesn't distract you.  Distractions are just as bad in meditation are they are for sex.  

*Step 2:*  I lay on my back with my eyes closed and do a deep breathing exercise.  I've posed my technique here.  Make sure at the end of this that you mind is clear.

*Step 3:* *Tantric Yoga:*
First Position:
Still on your back lift your legs straight up in the air.  Put your arms under your back to support yourself.  Flex your PC muscle fro 15 seconds, release it for fifteen.  Repeat 5 to 10 times.

Second Position:
Go into full lotus position.  If you aren't flexible enough, then indian position should work fine.  Pulse your PC muscle for a minute or two, keep your eyes closed and your mind empty.  Your pulses should be just slower than the rate at which they contract for an orgasm.

Third Position:
Increase your heart rate first, do this by doing shallow breathing.  Now you can allow thoughts back into your mind.  They should be very sexual.  Flutter your PC muscle.  Do this for several minutes, the entire time very sexual thoughts should be going through your head.  Not so much images as feelings, think about how the best sex you ever had felt.  You are still in lotus position and should have an erection due to the thoughts and the increased heart rate.

Last Position:
Go back on your back, keep your eyes closed and now is the time to visualize yourself having sex.  Best sex you've ever had with the most gorgeous woman that you can picture.  Flex your thighs and your PC muscles.

Leave your PC muscles flexed, fluttering them every thirty seconds or so until you feel as if you're about to orgasm.  

*Step 4:*  Pulse your PC muscles to the rhythm of your orgasm, keep the sexual thoughts in your mind while you do.  The voluntary pulses will turn into involuntary ones as you have just tricked your mind into thinking it's having an orgasm.  Technically you are even though you are not ejaculating.

*Step 5:*  Do another round of meditation.  This is not critical, but it will slow your breathing and get your heart rate back down.  You don't want to sit up immediately after something like that.  It'll give you a head rush.


This may not work the first couple times, especially if you haven't had very much sex or are a virgin.  This strengthens your PC muscles and it seems that they have to be a certain strength in order to to the final orgasm.  But that strength will come quickly.  A stronger PC will also result in much stronger real orgasms during sex or masturbation.

----------


## Dewitback

wow wow wow, I'll have to give this a try sometime. thanks for the step by step!

----------


## Oros

Dah. love you ninja =D.

----------


## Oros

Hmm. tried it yestaday. i did like the guide said but i didn't get there. but after some practise i guess i will be able to. =)

----------


## ninja9578

It's like WILDing, it takes a few tries to get it right, but your first it's easy.

----------


## seeker28

I read this thread about a week ago.  Then in a LD I thought I'd give it a try.  I had two powerful orgasms in my sleep!  Now I'm going to try it in waking life.

----------


## Oros

> I read this thread about a week ago.  Then in a LD I thought I'd give it a try.  I had two powerful orgasms in my sleep!  Now I'm going to try it in waking life.



wow.  ::bowdown:: .
that sounds like a good idea. even if i don't become lucid that often it might be worth a try. =)

----------


## AspirationRealized

Rather interesting. People who can do this (or are otherwise naturally inclined to orgasm without touching) are useful for studies involving the mind during orgasm. Typically, to get one you would use your hands, and the motorfunctions blur out all of the information that can be gained from having an orgasm under their tests.

I had heard about a woman who could do it quite easily, I suppose this is why.

----------


## phonix

What about masterbration? Its just like doing that!

----------


## ninja9578

Trust me, this feels better.  :tongue2:  A mental orgasm can last minutes.  :wink2:

----------


## Robot_Butler

A strong PC muscle is the key.  Like unnaturally strong.  You need to excercise it often.  Try doing PC muscle flexes whenever you have the chance.  Sitting in traffic, in a boring movie you got suckered into seeing, in a boring lecture, ect.  Also, get in the habit of flexing your PC whenever you go to the bathroom.  When you pee, you shoould squeeze to interrupt it a few times.  If that is too uncomfortable, just squeeze but don't interrupt it fully.  The idea is to bring your attention to the PC and also strengthen it.

----------


## sourcejedi

> AAlso, get in the habit of flexing your PC whenever you go to the bathroom.



Where I first came across this exercise, it was advised that once you'd found the right muscle you don't do it while you're peeing.

I couldn't find the original, but a few sources agree.  There isn't a consistent explanation, but it's suggested that this actually weakens the muscles.  Most articles don't mention this at all and a few actually suggest that you practice every time you go to the bathroom, so it's probably not a major problem.

----------


## Oros

why do we need the PC muscle?
i think i'm going to get hell of a strong work out. i sitting on lessons in school for about 7 hours, so if i train the PC muscle then i will turn into a PC body builder.

----------


## Robot_Butler

> Where I first came across this exercise, it was advised that once you'd found the right muscle you don't do it while you're peeing.
> 
> I couldn't find the original, but a few sources agree.  There isn't a consistent explanation, but it's suggested that this actually weakens the muscles.  Most articles don't mention this at all and a few actually suggest that you practice every time you go to the bathroom, so it's probably not a major problem.



Yeah, I almost didn't post this, because I have heard it both ways also.  In the end, I have decided that control and awareness of the muscle are as important as the strength of the muscle.  It definitely helps with that awareness and control, even if it doesn't help strengthen it.

----------


## LdJake

> Trust me, this feels better.  A mental orgasm can last minutes.



Im not entirely sure i could handle minutes of orgasm 0.o

----------


## ninja9578

You can break it off whenever you'd like, you don't have to go that long if you don't want to.  Just break out of your "trance"

----------


## ElectricJolt

How does this help in lucid dreaming? I have a problem where I get too excited in lucid dreams, my heart starts racing, lucid dream then ends. I also have had several problems with rollar-coaster dreams...Like I'll have a regular dream and if someone shoots me, I experience a rollar-coaster feeling where the dream becomes completely unstable but I feel like I'm going up and down at very high speeds and my thoughts become unstable too, the thought of where am I heading... I don't know, I haven't had them in a long time since I sorta gave up on lucid dreaming when I got too excited, they all ended...

I am currently having sleep paralysis in school too when I go to sleep on the desk, I can't move and I keep having false awakenings and my mind is totally unstable during the entire thing. I don't know why, I guess I'm exhausted, but my head feels like it's pounding through all those false awakenings and eventually the bell rings and my body finally responds to me wanting to move and get up and I go to next class...

I'm going to try this PC muscle workout though, sounds neat.

----------


## Kunal19

orgasm might lead to obe :Oh noes:

----------


## Scorcho

This isn't good for you, you know.  THe semen goes back inside into the bladder and this can cause problems internally.  And i read somewhere that flexing the perineum muscle too much can cause it to stop working.

Not to mention that an elevated heart rate isn't good for you in general.  

It is better to wank off and ejaculate.  And Exercise.

For people who aren't seeming to get results from this exercise may i have a suggestion?  Despite what i just said i think you will definitely get results if you don't ejaculate for 2 weeks to a month.  Because when you repress sex the mind dwells on it more and more.

By the way, people call this "kundalini" but this is NOT kundalini.  Kundalini has nothing to do with physical organs.

----------


## StonedApe

> *Step 2:*  I lay on my back with my eyes closed and do a deep breathing exercise.  I've posed my technique here.  Make sure at the end of this that you mind is clear.



Do you think normal seated meditation would work for this?

----------


## LikesToTrip

Do you actually cum when you use this technique? Or is it like an orgasm in a lucid dream where you don't physically cum?




> THe semen goes back inside into the bladder and this can cause problems internally.



What?? Semen does not come from the bladder.




> And i read somewhere that flexing the perineum muscle too much can cause it to stop working.



This doesn't make any sense. I don't know of any muscle that will stop working because it is overused... If you over use a muscle, it gets stronger and does it's job better.

----------


## Scorcho

I didn't say semen comes from the bladder.

----------


## Jaymun

> And i read somewhere that flexing the perineum muscle too much can cause it to stop working.



Nope, a basic understanding of how muscles work tells you that you are wrong.





> Not to mention that an elevated heart rate isn't good for you in general.



Uh, excuse me? What happens when you exercise? Thats right, elevated heart rate. People that run every day are crazy, its SO bad for them, having their heart rate elevated for so long.





> It is better to wank off and ejaculate.  And Exercise.



These things elevate the heart rate.

----------


## Scorcho

Actually, i didn't claim anything about the PC muscle.  I merely said that i read about that somewhere.  Like offering an additional perspective.  

An elevated heart rate isn't good for you IN GENERAL.  See?  I mentioned exercise because accelerating the heart rate by exercising tends to cause a corresponding homeostatic balancing the other way so that the heart slows down while the person is at rest.  But would you tell us that someone with an elevated heart rate was in a good condition?  Assuredly not.  I doubt they would live as long as they otherwise would have.

You really should learn to read properly.

----------


## Scenic

This is amazing btw. I've had orgasms for 45+ minutes with this. Don't even have to touch my dick and no ejac. BUMP

----------


## ninja9578

45 minutes?  Damn, longest I've ever orgasmed for was like 20  :tongue2:   I need more practice.

----------


## Avalanche

OK, I'm definitely listening now thanks to those last two posts.

But I will need a more detailed instruction list, those steps to me were a little vague, as I don't do much meditation. The only meditation I do is when I try to WILD, which I know isn't even meditation.

Could you maybe go over the positions in more detail and what I basically have to do please?
Such as can I put my legs up against a wall when I keep them up straight?
And what exactly is the lotus or indian position?

----------


## Linkzelda

Oh my god...*spasm* You are one interesting person Ninja

----------


## Avalanche

I just noticed, this thread has over 10k views and is barely onto it's second page.... wonder what everyone who read this topic is doing?

----------


## Solarflare

> OK, I'm and definitely listening now thanks to those last two posts.
> 
> But I will need a more detailed instruction list, those steps to me were a little vague, as I don't do much meditation. The only meditation I do is when I try to WILD, which I know isn't even meditation.
> 
> Could you maybe go over the positions in more detail and what I basically have to do please?
> Such as can I put my legs up against a wall when I keep them up straight?
> And what exactly is the lotus or indian position?



google image them

----------


## Quantiq

I was going to respond to this thread ages ago but I never did. Anyway, this method is great, I gave it a try a few weeks ago and it was a nice result.  :wink2: 





> OK, I'm and definitely listening now thanks to those last two posts.
> 
> But I will need a more detailed instruction list, those steps to me were a little vague, as I don't do much meditation. The only meditation I do is when I try to WILD, which I know isn't even meditation.
> 
> Could you maybe go over the positions in more detail and what I basically have to do please?
> Such as can I put my legs up against a wall when I keep them up straight?
> *And what exactly is the lotus or indian position?*



This is the lotus position.

----------


## Avalanche

Ah, I see, for me that is the "basic" meditation position lol.

I will try it once I get a few more details from ninja, or once someone else clarifies a few things for a meditation-dumbass like myself.

----------


## Mancon

This thread...is so wrong yet so right.  ::lol::

----------


## Avalanche

I still has to work though- I mean right now we are discussing proper "hands free fapping".

Whether this really actually works or is just some funny tingling is still to be proven.

We have one guy who said it worked, but for me I need a 2nd opinion.
Still going for it though.

----------


## Avalanche

Is there anyone else in this thread?
How long does it take to finally get it right? 5 sessions? More? And how long should the final step take to work?

----------


## BeeClock

Would this allow me to experience multiple orgasms or one prolonged orgasm? Or can it be both? Because I did some research on tantric sex meditation and all I can find is information on multiple orgasms.

----------


## ninja9578

> Is there anyone else in this thread?
> How long does it take to finally get it right? 5 sessions? More? And how long should the final step take to work?



It depends on you.  Depends on a lot of factors too, your minds ability to control your semiconscious reactions.  Depends on how sexually liberal you are.  I got a mental orgasm after about 4 or 5 tries, but I'm very sexual.





> Would this allow me to experience multiple orgasms or one prolonged orgasm? Or can it be both? Because I did some research on tantric sex meditation and all I can find is information on multiple orgasms.



Both.  Men can ejaculate once (maybe twice when young) but you can orgasm a bunch of times.  They will be much longer, but can happen several times in a row.  I've had really long ones and spurts of dozens.  Both are amazing.

----------


## Avalanche

Ok, at first I wasn't too convinced that this wasn't a troll thread or something, but now I believe you guys.

But I still need some clarification. First off, I'm not really sure if I am flexing the right muscle. It does feel in between the balls and ass, but then again I'm not sure if it isn't either one I'm doing by accident.
Also how long would it take to finish in the one session? 15 minutes? An hour? If there is no average time, then how long does it take you?

----------


## ninja9578

It tends to take me about half and hour, first times take longer.  And yes, sounds like you are flexing the right muscle, it should be the one that convulses when you have a normal orgasm.

----------


## Avalanche

Would a way to strengthen this muscle (and to help identify it) be to drink a lot before bed, and hold it in all night? That way the muscle is used to hold in the liquid all night, which is a way to strengthen it? Or maybe when you go to the bathroom, don't just let is all go, try to periodically stop the stream then let it go again, on/off, on/off?

Btw I think it is getting stronger, or at least I'm getting better and focusing on it and flexing it, as I feel like it's a little ball right where you say it is when I flex it. I think I'll give it a proper try tonight- not that you really wanted to know lol.

----------


## ninja9578

I'm not sure if drinking a lot will strengthen it.  But flexing it a lot will.

----------


## Avalanche

Flexing it is. 

Also one more thing, sometimes when I try to flex it I can't seem to find it, or I feel like I'm flexing the wrong thing. When I sit upright in my computer chair, I can find it easily enough, but when I lay in bed or sit in any other position (or in a different chair) I can't seem to be able to find it.

----------


## siuol

Will normal orgasms strengthen it?

Also I'm wondering if this will effect dreams. Abstaining from masturbation and sex increases the frequency of erotic dreams and as a result lucidity, and from what I understand has to do with the buildup of sperm and hormones (correct me if I'm wrong). However, that is hard for some people. Would this allow you to keep orgasming, but keep your hormones building up to cause sexual dreams at the same time?

----------


## Avalanche

Well I tried this earlier. Just gave it a shot, on my bed, when I got home after school. My light was on and had most of my clothes on though, and I didn't have my legs up for the length of time you suggest, nor did I do the breathing thing first all the way. Still, after a bit I think I nearly did something, but to not get too graphic, all in all, not much happened.

I will give it another shot tonight or something, I can see this working.
Hope you all don't mind my fapping updates.

----------


## ninja9578

lol, no you can keep updating  :tongue2:

----------


## Avalanche

Well in that case I have been trying to strengthen the correct muscle for a while now, but I'm still not 100% sure it's the right one. When I go to the bathroom I do what was suggested and stop the stream for as long as I can hold it and then let it go, as this is the same muscle I need to be flexing right?

Also you said you once orgasmed for 20mins- is that true?

----------


## TheForgotten

Awesome idea.  I've always been curious about this but never found a tutorial on it until now...

Btw, the Pubococcygeus muscle controls urine flow and contracts during orgasm.

PS~For women, they are contracting the perineal muscles, exercises which are popularly known as kegels.

----------


## ninja9578

Glad you like it  :smiley:

----------


## Avalanche

It hasn't worked yet for me though...

Is there anything else I can do to help it along, like before I start the exercises?

----------


## nerdygirlsieber

this was amazing I didn't know I could have an orgasm that lasted more then a few seconds would you suggest using this before or after having sex?

----------


## ninja9578

Would work better before sex, the hornier you are, the easier it will be.

----------


## nerdygirlsieber

thank you for the advice im always looking for things to make sex as amazing as possiblle  :smiley:

----------


## Avalanche

Do post back if/when it works. I tried this a few times but never came close. Well a once on my second attempt I felt like I came close, but it was short lived and it never got any closer than that.

----------


## Avalanche

Tried again just now, got quite close a a few tries but never... there. It's the strain of keeping it flexed, it seems to just slowly weaken and weaken until I can't feel it anymore and I am just not flexing the PC muscle anymore. I can't keep it flexed long enough. Just more practice and working it will do the trick?

----------


## labyrint

Couple of points that came to mind. Even if you don't believe in chacric system really existing, it's good metaphore for stages of sensual experience. In Chacric system there is lowest point at the bottom of spine where energy is said to be sleeping. It's all the potential and and longing for love, both in the horny sense and tender longing of someone touching something deep inside of you. In tantric sense energy starts to flow upwards (childish thoughts really are somewhat on the way, if you just wan't to get laid and mess around you'll almost never feel other stages). Next level if fiery and animal like, lot's of motion, deep locked feelings get expressed in sometimes violent way (this is why tantric realtionship should base on mutual trust). It's a good level and very full of instinct, very physical and sometimes out of control.. Physical lust and desire expressed. Above this comes wide range of feelings of connectednes, sensuality of slow touch and motion, melting together, losting the track on time (it happens on the animal level also, but on upper level you can concsiously experince time acting funylly and stangely and not giving a logical damn about it for the experience and moment is everything).. up from there experinces telepathy and empathy got stronger.. you (atleast believe) that you can experience something from out of the other person, reflect dreams with your touch etc etc

It doesn't necesarrily go througt this system, not even by my experience but it has been best map for me to somehow raise and sink the level of experience. When you get into moment you intuitivly know what to do.. But it could be that some of my previous studyings and breath / pulse exercises has helped me to cross the animal threashold. For tantric experince is about prolonging the experince and the mars-aspect of animal level is that what usually ends the experince. That's a strong experience too but it was a barrier that I was wrestling with for a long time.

Also tantric way of dancing together, tantric approach to enjoyng life sensually from lowest coffee cup to most magical evening help a lot with the sex part. It's not about consuming stuff. It's not about peak experiences but lasting experience. And one myth that should be busted is this: there is no erogenic areas. There are parts of body that experience sensuality and touch in so quiet wait that we are almost deaf to it. So don't you sporty guys and girls run first to score.. or you'll miss the fun. And if you have problems with ejaculation (he said bad word now he must be punished) try to have start orgasming / tanric experince before you hit the erogenious areas.

(this all might be more about partner tantra, but there was some points about tutorial / conversation that sounded more like sport / technical practices.. they didn't work for me. it took genuine feeling and connectedness.. that said, good conversation.. didn' want to thread jack and don't wan't to be thought as somekind of guru or full of own bullshit bragger  :Cheeky:  :Cheeky:  :Oh noes: )

----------


## Avalanche

If dreamviews is about one thing, it's about the expression of people's views in an open forum. Mostly on dreaming, hence the name, but this topic was on sexual matters, so it makes no difference.

I'm more of a creative person when it comes to thinking about things, but I'm also quite logical in the fact that I tend to ignore stuff that doesn't seem to help. I'm not calling what you posted useless, it's just for me I prefer practical tips and steps to get to my goal.

It's the middle of the night where I am, so I'm not even thinking straight- can't sleep. I'll probably come back in the afternoon and change what I said.

----------


## labyrint

Your armor reflects that, which is not meant in a bad way. I'm sometimes so pissed off on this whole new yoga-industrie and all kinds of other ways ppl are into, that i miss the point how biologically people think about their bodies. And afrer this new generation of phones and computer games it's sometimes harder to distinguish difference between machine and user. Computing systems and programs affect to mental views of body too... It's not wrong either.. it's just that I see age techosexualism quite close in probility space.. I'm just defending body views and feelings that go way before doctors and teachers and measurments.. even though new horizons might provide scientific basis and technics to those kind of experinces that were once believed in and now belong to beyond dreaming 

it's like two different approaches to this, where non is wrong

----------


## GoldenLight

I see nothing has been posted in this thread for a few months so....but I found this site when searching google for "orgasm and meditation".  I wasn't sure if this was supposed to happen or what so I was looking for others who experienced such things. 

The first time it happened to me was during intense periods of meditation and after I began energy work as well as activating the chakras. As each chakra pulsed and energy seemed to move from my first chakra upwards it's like my body took over. I just kept getting this wave of pulses and energy that erupted into an orgasm.  :Eek:   Afterwards, I was not able to 'reproduce' the sensation until today. I read the instructions here but didn't seem to need anything other than my meditation music and visualization during meditation. The music has a heavy 'beat' which pulses and well - you can use this pulse to gear up your body by focusing the sensation on the first chakra. It just built and  - well - hands-free - erm - "O". I didn't start out trying to experience this as I had no idea it could be done. And today, I just intended to get back into meditation when I began feeling the pulsing down low, in my first chakra. Once that began...well...the pulsing just expanded. So, I was wondering if this is really a desired effect during meditation? I have heard of Tantric Sex and Tantric meditations but am not sure of the mental benefits other than the obvious one.  :Cheeky:  Thoughts?

GL

----------


## saltyseedog

bump

----------


## Adi

Hmm, this sounds pretty interesting I'd like to give it a try. Are there any books on the subject of Tantric Yoga that you'd recommend?

----------


## BaconIsFruit

Worked great on first try. Lasted for a very long time.

----------


## Raaven

well, it's been a while since someone replied in here, but i hope someone might help me  :wink2:  





> Still on your back lift your legs straight up in the air.  Put your arms under your back to support yourself.  Flex your PC muscle fro 15 seconds, release it for fifteen.  Repeat 5 to 10 times.



do my legs have to create like a right angle with my back? or is it okay if i lift them just a little, like 20cm above the bed? because i have tried this method twice already and the first time was most likely hindered by my back and legs which were hurting a lot when i lifted them up (i barely could even keep them straight and it was painful throughout the whole part), and the second time i got close (i think), but again my back was hurting, and i just couldnt reach it idk why ;(

could my failures be caused by my back pain or was it sth else?

also, why is it necessary to switch from lying to indian position?

----------

